# Clausing Colchester 13" Serial Number



## eodcoduto (Nov 26, 2016)

I just picked up my new to me Clausing Colchester Master Mk 1.5 and I would like to know when it was built. Does the serial # list on lathes.co.uk apply to the American built machines as well?  My number is
 F 3/60374. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## eodcoduto (Nov 28, 2016)

I talked to Clausing today, and they told me my lathe is a 1966 model and even emailed a copy of the correct owners manual for free!


----------



## David Paulson (Nov 29, 2016)

I see that your lathe is close to mine.  I have a 13 inch mark 2 serial # F3/69560.  I really like it
Dave Paulson


----------



## eodcoduto (Nov 29, 2016)

I like it so far, I need to find a taper attachment for it next.


----------



## David Paulson (Nov 29, 2016)

Mine didn't have one and I don't think I have ever needed one. I just use the compound rest
DP


----------



## eodcoduto (Nov 29, 2016)

I need to make a F3/8"nptf to F#4 JIC adapter for a hydraulic tool at work.  The only way I can think to do it is with a taper attachment.  I don't know if I will be able to cut the 37 degree flare or not either.


----------



## David Paulson (Nov 30, 2016)

Good luck making that how about a pic when your done


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 30, 2016)

Actually, for short pieces, if you can turn the compound crank at a steady rate, the compound is about as good as a taper attachment and a lot more convenient.  Plus the taper attachment angle won't come anywhere near 37 degrees.  However, you had better have some sort of independent way of measuring the angle as the scale on the cross slide and witness mark on the compound swivel could easily be off half a degree.


----------

